# Looking for some acoustic music with darker themes.



## Fiction (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey guys, so i'm building my 'chilled' playlist up, and have taken a liking to the juxtaposition of happy acoustic along with more darker themes, aswell as dark with dark haha. I also really like the song to paint a picture lyrically, which is why I love Strand of Oaks, his first album is amazing in the sense it puts you in his shoes, and its just sad. But his second album does the exact same, but its just a made up theme, very enjoyable. I find El-Creepos lyrics along with the instrumentation to be incredibly awesome, by far one of my favourite 'softer' acts, if there was anything close to it either lyrically or musically, I'd love to hear your suggestions. So along the lines of them;

*El-Creepo*;




(Not sure why the video is of a lame flying simulation, but its the song that matters)

*Strand of Oaks*;


----------



## Adari (Aug 14, 2011)

The most underrated deceased musician of all time: Mr. Thomas Hansen


----------



## fps (Aug 14, 2011)

all of the Nick Cave album Murder Ballads is perfect dark acoustic/ piano led music.


----------



## -One- (Aug 14, 2011)

I don't listen to so much dark sounding acoustic music with vocals, but all of the acoustic instrumentals by Darkest Hour, Dark Tranquility, In Flames, and Burzum have a pretty dark musical atmosphere, and I'd recommend them if you don't care about vocals


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Ralyks (Aug 14, 2011)

Fiction said:


> *Strand of Oaks*;




Nice, I'm diggin' the hell out of this!


----------



## Sikthness (Aug 14, 2011)

Porcupine tree was already mentioned, but I came in here to mention them and Opeth's Damnation. I imagine you already know who Opeth are, but Damnation has some incredible acoustic/clean songs on that album, it's actually my favorite Opeth release.


----------



## Fiction (Aug 14, 2011)

They're not really exactly what I'm after, although I did order Murder Ballads as I did like it, just not what I'm after, and In Absentia as I've been meaning to grab some porcupine tree for about a year now 

St. Thomas was really hit and miss for me, I think its the vocals that really put me off. I ordered mysterious walks and I'll give it a listen through properly 

Keep em' coming!


----------



## bigswifty (Aug 14, 2011)

Face of Melinda



Benighted



Beautiful and dark.
I learned Face of Melinda today, very fun to play.
Mikeal is exceptional, cant get enough Opeth


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Aug 14, 2011)

Sikthness said:


> Porcupine tree was already mentioned, but I came in here to mention them and Opeth's Damnation. I imagine you already know who Opeth are, but Damnation has some incredible acoustic/clean songs on that album, it's actually my favorite Opeth release.



Damnation is some of the most beautiful pop music I think I've ever heard! Such a fantastic album.


----------



## themike (Aug 14, 2011)

Here are 2 of my favorite "darker" theme acoustic albums that I am seriously in love with.

*1) Michale Graves - Illusions *

Dark theme, very cold vibe with a soulful voice that I love. This album is on constant rotation is seriously overlooked by almost everyone. 




*2) Hello Demons, Meet Skeletons - Words That Sing Well* (Clint Lowery/Sevendust)

I love Clint, and what he's done with Sevendust but man - this project rules. I know the man's been through a world of hurt and struggle, and to hear it come out in this project with his own words and voice is amazing. Also, I bought the album and it came with a hand signed CD and note which I thought was special. 




*
3) Defeater - Dear Father*

This album is great. It's not completely acoustic, but their acoustic work is phenomial. This band really hits a chord with me.




*4) Mariachi El Bronx*

These guys are seriously one of my favorite bands. They started out as the famous hardcore band "The Bronx" and later founded this side project, which is getting more press by the minute. Im a big fan of spanish culture and music, so this is amazing to me. It's very dark, mariachi influenced acoustic music with some really eerie, meaningful lyrics (yes, in english)





*5) Murder By Death*

These guys are kind of the definition of what you are looking for, spanning their whole career. Just great, all around.


----------



## Fiction (Aug 14, 2011)

Mariachi El Bronx is definitely what I'm after, I'll have to buy some when I get paid. Hello Demons, Meet Skeletons is also pretty good, I'll look into getting an album and I wasn't really feeling the other 2. I've also got plenty of Murder by Death, been listening to them for a while, Love the vocalist, he definitely has a different voice.


----------



## mountainjam (Aug 14, 2011)

Alice in chains, unplugged.


----------



## themike (Aug 14, 2011)

Fiction said:


> Mariachi El Bronx is definitely what I'm after, I'll have to buy some when I get paid. Hello Demons, Meet Skeletons is also pretty good, I'll look into getting an album and I wasn't really feeling the other 2. I've also got plenty of Murder by Death, been listening to them for a while, Love the vocalists, he definitely has a different voice.



Awesome, their new and 2nd album just came out this week and it's amazing.


----------



## Solodini (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## DLG (Aug 15, 2011)

don't laugh at the band name, they are the best dark folk band out today.


----------



## SeanWolf (Aug 15, 2011)

Acoustic Coheed and Cambria.


----------



## The Somberlain (Aug 15, 2011)

#1 would definitely be Leonard Cohen

Also check out:
Louvin Brothers
Nick Cave (someone else recommended him, but I reinforce that)
Some of Tom Waits
Gillian Welch
Emily Jane White
Current 93
Empyrium
Some Agalloch
In fact the entire neofolk genre fits the bill you're looking for


----------



## Lrrrr (Aug 15, 2011)

Katatonia has a few acoustic songs. They definitely have the best balance of dark yet mellow/listenable/absolutely beautiful music that I've heard.

Opeth has some win, but I'd probably be beating a dead horse by posting those


----------



## Chumple Spuzz (Aug 15, 2011)

have you ever listened to scott kelly or steve von till? theyre both singers from Neurosis and have some really dark acoustic solo material. they're very similar to each other though.

EDIT: i tried posting videos of some of their songs but the embedding isn't working. is there a proper way to do it?


----------



## Fiction (Aug 16, 2011)

Chumple Spuzz said:


> have you ever listened to scott kelly or steve von till? theyre both singers from Neurosis and have some really dark acoustic solo material. they're very similar to each other though.
> 
> EDIT: i tried posting videos of some of their songs but the embedding isn't working. is there a proper way to do it?



Just post the youtube link and it automatically embeds.

I really liked Steve Von Till, his voice instantly reminded me of Mark Knopflers.. He's going down on my 'To Buy' List. Scott Kelly was also awesome, I'm going broke thanks to this thread 

I didn't really dig Katonia. I'm not sure what it was to be honest, just didn't really connect.

The first Coheed song was alright, but the harmonies in vocals throughout the WHOLE song got kind of annoying and I'm not a fan of the vocals.

Thanks Guys!


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Aug 16, 2011)

Shawn Phillips - Steel Eyes


----------



## DLG (Aug 16, 2011)

check out steve von till's solo albums too


----------



## rjnix_0329 (Aug 16, 2011)

I know that Kvarforth is kind of scary, but Shining has some absolutely GORGEOUS acoustic music.


----------



## CD1221 (Aug 16, 2011)

Kristin Hersh






second song is the story of her living with the loss of custody over her first son. painful to listen to for all the right reasons.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 16, 2011)

Anything by Jeff Martin









Ok some are covers, but you get the idea.


----------

